# Oberon Corners Redesign



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed the difference? My husband bought me the GORGEOUS, and I do mean GORGEOUS, Rose cover. He, not knowing my preference, got me corners instead of velcro. I couldn't figure out why I liked it until I compared it to my Dads older cover with corners. Totally different. It is now very tailored and there are no rough leather edges. Much thinner pieces of leather as well. Just curious...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Can you post a picture so we can see the difference?


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am trying to figure out how to post them....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The link didn't work for me.


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was able to direct link pictures below. I deleted the gallery link in this post.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That link worked for me.  The straps still look about the same width to me.  I'll have to take a look at my Oberon covers.  One of them is brand new.  The two corners on my M-Edge Go-Jacket are thinner.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I can see the photos.  The new corner straps are a lot neater.


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I can see the photos. The new corner straps are a lot neater.


It really made a huge difference to me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the corners are placed much closer to the corners of the kindle than they were before, at least compared with what I had with my K1.


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

I just find it much crisper and tidier. I actually sold my Lily pad cover because it had corners. Oddly though, I like the new version.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

The new version is nice. I think they made it thinner in response to people complaining that it's in the way of the sleep button.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The new straps look much better.I really hate the straps that are on my DX Ginkgo Oberon cover. Ruins the look of the inside cover and holds the Kindle DX at a slight angle.
Bought my husband a large Red Sky Dragon Journal for his Kindle2 and he loves it.  So much nicer than the straps.  Think the Sky Dragon is the best cover I have seen yet.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pics!

Wow! That looks really nice. My Oberon is just a couple of months old. I wish it looked like that!



luvshihtzu said:


> Bought my husband a large Red Sky Dragon Journal for his Kindle2 and he loves it. So much nicer than the straps. Think the Sky Dragon is the best cover I have seen yet.


My husband and I love the Sky Dragon too. We both have it, one in black and one in red. Beautiful!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the new design. Mine are thicker, but not in the way of the sleep button. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My husband complains that he has trouble getting to his sleep button.  The old style strap does sit really close to the switch and men have fatter fingers and no fingernails.  After he mentioned it, I realized that I was actually turning my off and on with my nail not my finger.  I think the new design is a real improvement, not just aesthetically.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

The new design looks so much nicer. I have the old one and it does partially cover the sleep button.


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

It's so funny, I had put off buying the Rose cover because I hated the idea of changing skins. I currently have the Monet and it is on about as perfectly as it is going to get. Oddly, the monet looks fine with the roses. The color of the flowers on the skin are EXACTLY the same color as the inside of the rose leather. I think I'll be sticking with my monet.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I found the same difference.. had the clunkier corners in my K2 Oberon and the more streamlined ones on my new DX Oberson..

It is funny how I always want to match my skin to the outside of the cover, but it really is seen next to the inside of the cover.  For my sky blue it is pretty much the same and then the black.. but I have the waterfall skin that has lots of colors to match anyway. 

And HI Color/Sandpiper!!


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

the new corners do look a lot neater


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

oh those are a lot nicer! I like the corners but I too don't like how close they are to the sleep button and they cover up the port connection on the K!... i always have to undo that corner when I hook it up to the laptop.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm thinking of ordering a new Oberon with corners (I've been using Velcro), since I find myself wanting to hold just the Kindle itself when I lie down and I'd like to be able to slip it into the case easily.  The new corners look very nice, but whenever I see a photo of the Oberon corners they seem very unbalanced and unflattering: three different types of corners, one top right, one bottom left and the third on the other two corners.  Is that different now with the new corners?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

auntmarge said:


> I'm thinking of ordering a new Oberon with corners (I've been using Velcro), since I find myself wanting to hold just the Kindle itself when I lie down and I'd like to be able to slip it into the case easily. The new corners look very nice, but whenever I see a photo of the Oberon corners they seem very unbalanced and unflattering: three different types of corners, one top right, one bottom left and the third on the other two corners. Is that different now with the new corners?


If you do, make sure you ask them to send you the new corners (if that's what you want) because I just got my cover less than a week ago, and it still has the old corners. I can't tell if I'm sad about that or not.  It does bug me that the corner is in the way of the sleep button, but it sits straight, and I was worried about that.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> If you do, make sure you ask them to send you the new corners (if that's what you want) because I just got my cover less than a week ago, and it still has the old corners. I can't tell if I'm sad about that or not.  It does bug me that the corner is in the way of the sleep button, but it sits straight, and I was worried about that.


Thanks for the tip. Will do.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> If you do, make sure you ask them to send you the new corners (if that's what you want) because I just got my cover less than a week ago, and it still has the old corners. I can't tell if I'm sad about that or not.  It does bug me that the corner is in the way of the sleep button, but it sits straight, and I was worried about that.


Are you sure you have the older corners? I've ordered 2 covers with corners, one last Nov. and one early Feb. and they both have the new corners. I'd be surprised if they were doing some old corners as well as new ones. I'd be curious to know if some covers have old corners and some have new because that would just be odd and good to know. You'd think once they redesigned them that it would be the same for all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

these pics looks Good..!the new corners do look a lot neater


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, I liked the pics too.  good job.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> because I just got my cover less than a week ago, and it still has the old corners.


Hudsonam, I just went and re-looked at your gorgeous new cover (really, GORGEOUS!!!!), and just wanted to reassure you that you do definitely have the NEW corners (I have the old ones on my Fern Forest - mine still even has the old button !!!!).


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

stupid ? but are all the covers with corners now made in the new style?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Neo said:


> Hudsonam, I just went and re-looked at your gorgeous new cover (really, GORGEOUS!!!!), and just wanted to reassure you that you do definitely have the NEW corners (I have the old ones on my Fern Forest - mine still even has the old button !!!!).


Oh! I'll have to go look again! Thanks!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I dont like the corners or the velcro, so I did the unthinkable and cut off the corners on the left side, and cut back an old M Edge go cover that had the hinge system; inserted the hinge flap under the side of the cover where the kindle sits, and now have the perfect floating look without velcro and only the elastic and 1 corner flap on the bottom right which you dont really see.  I think it is the top left corner strap that is the most noticable.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Pushka
Were you able to just slide the modified M-Edge cover into the Oberon without cutting out a space on the Oberon interior lining to accommodate the hinge?
Judith


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

lulucello said:


> Pushka
> Were you able to just slide the modified M-Edge cover into the Oberon without cutting out a space on the Oberon interior lining to accommodate the hinge?
> Judith


Yes - it slides in completely, and no need to cut the oberon cover flap at all. I will post a picture in a second. I did cut those corners off though for cosmetic purposes, but I didnt have to to get it to work!.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, Pushka.  I have velcro, so I guess I'd just remove it from both the cover and the back of my Kindle.  I think it will be okay without the lower right corner, though I think using that corner is best if you have an Oberon with corners.  I'm looking forward to seeing your pics.
Judith


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Here they are -


----------

